# प्रबन्धन > मुझे कुछ कहना है >  क्या समय के साथ हमें हिंगलिश को स्वीकार करना चाहिए ?

## adityaa

क्या समय के साथ हमें हिंगलिश को स्वीकार करना चाहिए ?

आज के समय में हिंगलिश काफी पोपुलर होने लगी हैं हम आजतक देवनागरी का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं आज शायद वक़्त आ गया आहें की हम बदलाव को देखे और उसे स्वीकार कर ले. हिंगलिश आज कई जगह पर मान्यता प्राप्त कर चुकी हैं और इस्तेमाल भी कियी जाती हैं क्यूँ ना इसे स्वीकार करके हम हमारी ट्राफिक को यूजर में बदल दे 

यह सूत्र बनाने का उद्देश यही हैं की आप इसकी स्वस्थ चर्चा कर सके 
मैं सभी से निवेदन करूंगा की आप इसपर जरुर राय दे और इस पर चर्चा करे

----------


## Munneraja

आपको ज्ञात होना चाहिए कि आपका यह सूत्र फोरम के मुख्य नियम के विपरीत है 
यह फोरम हिंदी फोरम है 
और हिंगलिश को मात्र नवागत के लिए २५ प्रविष्टियों हेतु ही स्वीकार करता है.

----------


## draculla

> क्या समय के साथ हमें हिंगलिश को स्वीकार करना चाहिए ?
> 
> आज के समय में हिंगलिश काफी पोपुलर होने लगी हैं हम आजतक देवनागरी का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं आज शायद वक़्त आ गया आहें की हम बदलाव को देखे और उसे स्वीकार कर ले. हिंगलिश आज कई जगह पर मान्यता प्राप्त कर चुकी हैं और इस्तेमाल भी कियी जाती हैं क्यूँ ना इसे स्वीकार करके हम हमारी ट्राफिक को यूजर में बदल दे 
> 
> यह सूत्र बनाने का उद्देश यही हैं की आप इसकी स्वस्थ चर्चा कर सके 
> मैं सभी से निवेदन करूंगा की आप इसपर जरुर राय दे और इस पर चर्चा करे


यदि मैं भाषा को सम्मान की नज़रों से देखू तो यही कहूँगा की हिंदी को उसके मूल भाषा और लिपि के साथ की रहना चाहिए.

धन्यवाद

----------


## draculla

एक बात और कहना चाहता हूँ की यह फोरम हिंदी में होने के कारण ही इसका फोरम जगत में एक विशिष्ट स्थान है.
अत: इस स्थान पर अपनी पहचान बनाये रखने के लिए...इसका इसके मूल रूप में रहना ही उचित होगा.
हमें ज्यादा से ज्यादा लोगो को देवनागरी लिपि में लिखने के लिए प्रेरित करना चाहिए.
इसमें हम बहुत हद तक सफल भी हुए है.
जो कल तक सिर्फ पेज पर देवनागरी लिपि में लिखने में समर्थ थे और कंप्यूटर पर हिंगलिश में लिखते थे.
वे आज हिंदी में लिखना सीख गए है.

----------


## rasta khoji

क्यों स्वीकार करे

----------


## mangaldev

> क्या समय के साथ हमें हिंगलिश को स्वीकार करना चाहिए ?
> 
> आज के समय में हिंगलिश काफी पोपुलर होने लगी हैं हम आजतक देवनागरी का इस्तेमाल कर रहे हैं आज शायद वक़्त आ गया आहें की हम बदलाव को देखे और उसे स्वीकार कर ले. हिंगलिश आज कई जगह पर मान्यता प्राप्त कर चुकी हैं और इस्तेमाल भी कियी जाती हैं क्यूँ ना इसे स्वीकार करके हम हमारी ट्राफिक को यूजर में बदल दे 
> 
> यह सूत्र बनाने का उद्देश यही हैं की आप इसकी स्वस्थ चर्चा कर सके 
> मैं सभी से निवेदन करूंगा की आप इसपर जरुर राय दे और इस पर चर्चा करे


आप अपने कम्प्युटर में मंगल फांट का सोफ़्ट वेयर डाउन लोड करवा ले हिंलिस की जरुरत नही पड़ेगी।

----------


## mangaldev

> munneraja ji fir se active hoiye. aapki jarurat h forum ko.


आपकी हर पोस्ट हिंग्लिस मे ही आ रही है 25 के बाद भी .....

----------


## mangaldev

> hahaha draculla ji k comment to padho. hahahahaha aaj inse koi pooche ki aaj jab forum ko jarurat h is josh ki jo inhone in comments mein dikhaya h. jo jhukta nahi h wo toot jaata h. suna to hoga.
> wahi haal hindi ka h. isi wajah se aaj hindi ka naam lene wala koi nahi h. forum ki baat nahi kar rahi. aam jindagi mein bhi koi pure hindi nahi bolta. aur ye. sab asal jindagi k draculla jaose mere bhaiyon ki wajah se hua h.
> 
> 
> personal view h ji. no offence


ये क्या लिखा है मै खुद हिंग्लिस लिख सकता हुँ लेकिन पढ नही सकता .... 
हिन्दी पढते समय देवनागरी लिपी ही मनमस्तिष्क को साध पाती है हिंग्लिस पढते समय आखो मे दर्द होने लगता है सिर भारी हो जाता है

----------


## sultania

> ये क्या लिखा है मै खुद हिंग्लिस लिख सकता हुँ लेकिन पढ नही सकता .... 
> हिन्दी पढते समय देवनागरी लिपी ही मनमस्तिष्क को साध पाती है हिंग्लिस पढते समय आखो मे दर्द होने लगता है सिर भारी हो जाता है


बिलकुल सहमत हूँ आपसे बहुत कम हिन्दी भाषी /इंग्लिश भाषी हिंगलिश को पढ पाते है, हिंगलिश कोई भाषा नहीं है ,केवल अज्ञानी ओर मूर्ख लोग इसे भाषा मानते हैं ।

----------


## ashwanimale

http://www.hindivichar.com/showthrea...=1#post2077868

----------


## mangaldev

aapaka ka jasoor nahi.
देखो मेडम 
आपका कसूर नही है 
को आपका जसूर नही 
लिख रही है और कहती है बेकवर्ड 
अब ऐसी हिंग्लिस लिखने वाली मेडम प्रगतिशील 
और मैं बेकवर्ड 
हा हा हाहा हा हाहा हा हाहा हा हाहा हा हाहा हा हाहा हा हाहा हा हाहा हा हा

क्यो कैसा लगा 
मखोल उड़ाना

----------


## ajaythegoodguy

*सुत्र देखा तो आ गया पर ये क्या दुसरे पेज पर आते आते सुत्र की बोले तो दुर्गती हो गयेली हे मामु*

----------


## ashwanimale

तीन पोस्ट एडिट व तीन हटाई गईं 

** आप सभी* प्रबंधन तक अपनी बात या शिकायत पहुँचाने के लिए शिकायत बटन का उपयोग कर सकते हैं|

----------


## mangaldev

> mere to paseene nikal gye padhte padhte makhol.  
> 
> hohohi


*http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/*

मैडम जी आप भी हिन्दी देवनागरी में लिख सकती है उक्त लिंक के जरिये। 
ऐसी बातो से कुच्छ भी हासिल नही होने वाला ......

----------


## sujeetcs

VARV NICE AND COOL

----------


## sharma

Hindi me kese likhe............

----------


## anita

> Hindi me kese likhe............


*

http://www.google.co.in/inputtools/cloud/try/

आप इस कड़ी का प्रयोग करे 

कोई समस्या हो तो बताइयेगा*

----------

